# 15 year old girl missing from Jávea/Xàbia



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

La Guardia Civil solicita la colaboración ciudadana para encontrar a Khristina, una menor de 15 años desaparecida en Xàbia y de la que sus padres no tienen noticias desde hace más de 48 horas. Si alguien tiene cualquier información sobre su posible paradero rogamos que lo comunique a la Guardia Civil (965791085 o 062) o a nuestra Policía Local (965790081)

The Guardia Civil is asking for help to find Khristina, a 15 year old girl missing from home now for more than 48 hours. If anyone has any information about her possible whereabouts, please contact the Guardia Civil (965791085 o 062) or our Policía Local (965790081)


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

there's still no news about Khristina - both my daughters know her, one sat next to her in some classes last year

she's very quiet & shy with the longest hair you can imagine, which she always wears plaited as in the photo


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Siguen buscando a Kristina, la joven que desapareció el martes en Jávea


----------



## Allie-P (Feb 11, 2013)

I really hope that she is found safe & well.

15 year old teenage daughters can be a nightmare - such a worry for parents trying to lay down the law - in this case, overuse of a computer ! Must be a common problem, nowadays.

Please keep us posted


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Allie-P said:


> I really hope that she is found safe & well.
> 
> 15 year old teenage daughters can be a nightmare - such a worry for parents trying to lay down the law - in this case, overuse of a computer ! Must be a common problem, nowadays.
> 
> Please keep us posted


very worrying -& still no news yet 

I think we probably have that argument on a daily basis in my house - I have 2 daughters, one nearly 15 & one 18

although with the younger one she's always reading a book on her tablet!


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

xabiachica said:


> very worrying -& still no news yet
> 
> I think we probably have that argument on a daily basis in my house - I have 2 daughters, one nearly 15 & one 18
> 
> although with the younger one she's always reading a book on her tablet!


Let's all take the time to hug our daughters today and to tell them how happy we are that they are safe.
Please look at this photo of the girl (probably an older picture) where (to me anyway) she looks very different
Buscan en Jávea a una niña de 15 años que desapareció ayer
Really hope that there's a happy ending to this story.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Let's all take the time to hug our daughters today and to tell them how happy we are that they are safe.
> Please look at this photo of the girl (probably an older picture) where (to me anyway) she looks very different
> Buscan en Jávea a una niña de 15 años que desapareció ayer
> Really hope that there's a happy ending to this story.


yes, that's the original photo which was circulated - a couple of years old apparently

the one I posted was taken within the past week or so & is the one being used now


there was a lot of confusion & misinformation at first - a call was put out on FB on local groups & lots of people were saying that she had been found bunking off school with her boyfriend, so posts which had been shared around were taken down - it turned out be a different girl entirely!

it wasn't until yesterday afternoon that there was anything 'official' from the Guardia, & she's been missing since Tuesday!

apparently the parents were interviewed by one of the TV stations, but as of this mrning I still hadn't seen anything on TV!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

still missing 

La chica desaparecida discutió con sus padres por quitarle internet - Informacion.es


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

still missing as of this morning


----------



## houselannister (May 26, 2014)

Any news on Kristina??  poor thing


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

she was still missing last night, & there hasn't been any news to the contrary this morning


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

a friend of the family posted on FB a short while ago this morning that it seems that she is considered to be a runaway

she took no money though, nor her resident card nor her passport & they haven't been able to trace her phone

someone, somewhere, must know where she is


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

there was a press release yesterday:

Vicente Chorro, the director of IESNo1 has announced that tomorrow Tuesday 3rd June, there will be a gathering of students on the patio at 10:30 am to ask for the safe return of Khrystyna Savenchuk, who has been missing for two weeks. 
There will be a press conference afterwards


that will be the first 'new' news since 23rd May


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

*El IES Número 1 se vuelca en la búsqueda de su alumna Khrystyna dos semanas después de su desaparición*

investigations have led them to near Frankfurt, she might be there, but they haven't yet found her


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

more than 3 weeks now, & still no news


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

yesterday's Las Provincias reported that her parents had just found a 'farewell letter' in her clothes in her bedroom, There have been search parties on the Cabo San Antonio in Jávea today. Her parents say it was her favourite place to go. http://www.lasprovincias.es/.../menor-desaparecida-xabia...


----------



## 213979 (Apr 11, 2013)

xabiachica said:


> yesterday's Las Provincias reported that her parents had just found a 'farewell letter' in her clothes in her bedroom, There have been search parties on the Cabo San Antonio in Jávea today. Her parents say it was her favourite place to go. http://www.lasprovincias.es/.../menor-desaparecida-xabia...


I actually just said "Oh F***" out loud. 
I have been reading this thread, hoping each new post would be good news. 
I am so sorry to read this last update.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

elenetxu said:


> I actually just said "Oh F***" out loud.
> I have been reading this thread, hoping each new post would be good news.
> I am so sorry to read this last update.


yeah that was pretty much my reaction 

the hope is still that she has simply run away - her phone signal was picked up in Sagunto, which would be on the way out of the country if that is what she was doing & what seems to have been the idea the police were working on


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

no news from the search yesterday


this is a facebook page which has been set up to help spread the word


there's not much on it, but you could share it around

https://www.facebook.com/buscandoakhrystyna?fref=ts


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

*missing 4 weeks yesterday*

A meeting was held outside the Town Hall. No new news, just prayers for her safe return & a couple of new theories

https://www.facebook.com/semanaljavea/posts/696183907097964


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

At the meeting on Tuesday, the head teacher of her school said (translated) ''it has been discovered that Khrystyna was under the influence of another person from Germany, & had been manipulated in such a way that she could have no relationships with anyone else, and that this person might even have the passwords to her email & other social media. She was a victim of psychological violence & her mother feels that she was 'hypnotised' ''

Los vecinos de Jávea se manifiestan para apoyar a los padres de Khrystyna


----------



## Allie-P (Feb 11, 2013)

Any news of Khrystya, the missing girl ? I have googled - but found nothing...


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Allie-P said:


> Any news of Khrystya, the missing girl ? I have googled - but found nothing...


no news at all

her mother has publicly stated that she believes Khrstyna was abducted by, or willing joined, some kind of cult


----------



## Allie-P (Feb 11, 2013)

xabiachica said:


> no news at all
> 
> her mother has publicly stated that she believes Khrstyna was abducted by, or willing joined, some kind of cult




That is just awful....her poor parents left, with no knowledge of where she is - whether alive or dead.


----------

